# 6+ days of rain forecast



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

So we have 6+ days of 90% + rain forecast. What all do you guys do to prep for this? Going to throw down my Air8 tomorrow which should be watered in well after that much rain. Haven't had a chance to lay down Penterra yet, but considering it before the rain. 
Also going to mow 2 days early because I won't be able to for close to 7 days.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You can always mow in the rain with a reel if you want.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a heads up, Panterra can burn the grass if not watered in following application.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm actually interested in this as well.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> You can always mow in the rain with a reel if you want.


Maybe I'll get a little umbrella hat. My neigbors already think I'm crazy.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

How much rain are you going to get? If your yard is prone to wash out you may consider holding off on a lot of the fertilizer and additives until after Noah and the animals come out of the ark.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always mow in the rain with a reel if you want.
> ...


Not think, they know we're crazy!


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> How much rain are you going to get? If your yard is prone to wash out you may consider holding off on a lot of the fertilizer and additives until after Noah and the animals come out of the ark.


1.25" over the next 72hrs allegedly.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

That's not bad and you shouldn't get wash out if 1.25 is spread out over 3 days. 
I'm sure since your living in the south you get a lot more rain than that in an hour.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Dico112lr4 said:


> So we have 6+ days of 90% + rain forecast. What all do you guys do to prep for this? Going to throw down my Air8 tomorrow which should be watered in well after that much rain. Haven't had a chance to lay down Penterra yet, but considering it before the rain.
> Also going to mow 2 days early because I won't be able to for close to 7 days.


Prep - cleaned gutters yesterday, cut today, watch my DIMS soil water content charts rocket towards field capacity tomorrow. :thumbup:

Then, a lot of ponding and runoff all over the place by Sunday :?

I'm anticipating over 3" between tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

I was thinking about all the rain in the forecast as well and decided to get after it last night when I got home from work.

I went ahead and double cut the back (Bermuda) and single cut the front (Fescue). I also put out 4 bags of milo. 3 in the back and 1 in the front. Ran the sprinklers for about 30 min on both sides just enough to wash in the milo a little bit to help keep it from washing out if we do get a sudden down burst.

I also have some Penterra Ive been wanting to try out. I think I am going to try and put it down during the rain though. I'm a little worried about burning the grass. I was messing around with it the other night and this stuff gets pretty thick once it is mixed with water. does anyone have issues applying this with the backpack sprayer?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Cavan806 said:


> I was thinking about all the rain in the forecast as well and decided to get after it last night when I got home from work.
> 
> I went ahead and double cut the back (Bermuda) and single cut the front (Fescue). I also put out 4 bags of milo. 3 in the back and 1 in the front. Ran the sprinklers for about 30 min on both sides just enough to wash in the milo a little bit to help keep it from washing out if we do get a sudden down burst.
> 
> I also have some Penterra Ive been wanting to try out. I think I am going to try and put it down during the rain though. I'm a little worried about burning the grass. I was messing around with it the other night and this stuff gets pretty thick once it is mixed with water. does anyone have issues applying this with the backpack sprayer?


I think the recommended mixing rate is 1 ounce per 5 gallons of water for 1000 sq ft.

I know personally I tried using a hose end sprayer and I have struggled with that. I am going to try out using my backpack sprayer and mix .5 onches in 1.5 gallons of water next for every 1000. I only have 3000 of yard so it will not be too bad. We will see how it does.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Cavan806 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about all the rain in the forecast as well and decided to get after it last night when I got home from work.
> ...


Let me know how it goes. I spent an hour trying to cover 1000sqft with an end hose (thick stuff). This will be a several day process for sure unless I find a better way to put it down.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Dico - Im in the same area and had the same concerns......following!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Day one is in the books. About 7:00 pm, it rained really hard. There was water standing all over my front yard.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I double cut, put out 1/2lb of N, and then applied T-nex PGR. I am curious to see how the lawn handles all this rain. I kind of expect it to explode from the nitrogen, drop in temp out of the 90s, into the 80s, with the soil temps staying in the low 80s, and regular application of rain water.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

Im in Raleigh also and hoping for as much rain as we can get. Still watering sod and seed so it helps the water bill! &#128531;
Got off work this morning and looked close to about .5" already in the gauge.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Still waiting for all that rain. Sprayed for mosquitoes in Raleigh till 2:30, humid as hell but no rain.

Glad I didn't send the crews home!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Still waiting for all that rain. Sprayed for mosquitoes in Raleigh till 2:30, humid as hell but no rain.
> 
> Glad I didn't send the crews home!


It's rained twice here in Raleigh today. Where abouts are you? Im on the north east side of the city. I got absolutely drenched putting together a raised garden bed for the wife 😏 and had enough time to throw three bags of milorganite out just before it started.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I started out in the five points area, then worked my way downhill into Cary, around the mall. Had a crew out by crabtree and they hit rain. They left three for tomorrow, weather permitting.

I'd be shocked if tomorrow isn't a washout, though. Hope we can finish strong on Friday.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

I live in Corinth.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dico112lr4 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Cavan806 said:
> ...


I just applied panterra at .5 oz/M. Using my backpack sprayer. I used about 1.5 gallons per 1000 and it work great. I mix everything in a bucket first and then pour it into my sprayer. I will be using my backpack sprayer for panterra apps from now on. A lot easier then using a decent hose end sprayer. I have my backpack sprayer calibrated to where I make 2 passes over my yard perpendicular to each other for even coverage. Works great.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2018)

The forecast is still looking crappy in the raleigh Durham area. Rain for the next week &#128580;
I've got a garden bed that needs filling with 2 yards of dirt and vegetables to go in. May just have to go play in the mud for a bit.


----------

